# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diane 35,gewichtsafname na stoppen

## tigger82

hallo,

ik ben nu ruim 3 maanden gestopt met de pil. ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden nu heb ik begrepen dat dit wel eens een tijdje kan uitblijven. maar daarnaast ben ik ook bijna 6 kilo afgevallen vanaf het stoppen met de diane 35. heeft iemand anders hier ook ervaring mee gehad? 

groetjes

----------


## pilvraagjes

Jah, ik ben ook 5 kilo afgevallen nadat ik stopte met diane, ik werd wel sneller ongesteld, maar volgens mij mag dat een half jaar duren ofzo. Dus je hoeft je nog geen zorgen te maken (die kilo's zaten er ook wel aan sinds ik diane slikte, nu benk weer zoals voor ik dat slikte (heb nu yasmin, bevalt me een heel stuk beter))

----------


## pilvraagjes

(ben dus wel een paar maanden zonder pil geweest voor ik yasmin ging slikken)

----------


## tigger82

ik heb inderdaad ook gelezen dat het een half jaar uit kan blijven. dus ik wacht gewoon rustig een half jaar af. moet zeggen dat ik weer een paar kilo's aan ben gekomen. en weer op een goed gewicht zit. waarschijnlijk was dit ook doordat ik het de laatste tijd heel erg druk heb gehad en nu vakantie heb, waardoor ik meer rust heb gevonden. bedankt voor je reactie

----------

